
Geek Squad technicians were spies in disguise - randomname2
http://www.ocweekly.com/news/best-buy-geek-squad-informant-use-has-fbi-on-defense-in-child-porn-case-7794252
======
meesterdude
This erodes democracy. While I expect employees to report child porn if they
see it, running that kind of deep dive on deleted files, when the customer
made no such request, is a gross violation of privacy.

I used to fix people's computers as a kid. I never saw any child porn, but I
didn't go romping about their hard drive to see what they had - unless they
needed me to. Why can't the government show people the same respect?

This erodes faith in not only government (which impacts tax compliance) but in
companies as well. That can have all sorts of impacts from people doing stupid
or dangerous things to try to "be safe" to impacts to economy.

I know that sounds crazy, but people are stupid AND crazy.

------
Terretta
So not exactly
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_(TV_series)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_\(TV_series\))

------
Grustaf
I'd say: if they can save one child from exploitation by "spying" through all
the hard drives in the world, then go for it. I think most parents would
agree.

~~~
Zak
Why stop with paying paying bounties to technicians? Let's have the FBI infect
every computer it can with malware that scans for signatures of known images
of child abuse. It's _for the children_ , after all.

~~~
Grustaf
I certainly wouldn't be opposed to that.

~~~
Zak
I can't tell if you're trolling. Even most people who are fairly supportive of
law enforcement wouldn't go _that_ far, and it certainly wouldn't pass a
constitutional challenge in court.

